
Miguel de Icaza: “As of today, I am officially miguelMicrosoft.com” - rbanffy
https://twitter.com/migueldeicaza/status/748991444321525760
======
gus_massa
The filter is the submission title ate the @. Original message:

> _As of today, I am officially miguel@microsoft.com_

